# Which visa for couple from the UK?



## ElliotMurmur (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi,

I am looking for advice regarding visa applications for my wife and I. We would like to move to and work in Cape Town (for a year or two as our current plans stand)

I am English and she is Spanish and we have lived in the UK together for just under 3 years.

She is a qualified architect so I understand she should apply for a critical skills visa and would not need a job offer before being granted a visa? Does she need 5 years experience? She has just under 3.

I work in market research and my company has an office in Cape Town so I assume my best chance of living and working there is via a company transfer visa? Or is there another route for me?

I also have family from South Africa (my grandfather who has now passed away and his wife and their daughter who still live there) does this provide another option?

Many thanks,

Elliot


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

ElliotMurmur said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for advice regarding visa applications for my wife and I. We would like to move to and work in Cape Town (for a year or two as our current plans stand)
> 
> ...


Short version:
- The Critical Skills Work Visa requires registration to the architectural body in SA.
- The Intra-company transfer work visa has very, very limited benefits.
- No, your relatives are not closely related enough.


----------

